# Tracing private Mehdi



## Issac (Apr 5, 2007)

Original:






*EDIT:*_ The pictures are rescaled, so it's hard to see my tracing... anyway... joy!_

Step 1:





Step 2:





Step 3:





Step 4:





Close up so far (Step 4) (Since you've seen the feet already.. those are off image):





I'll be updating


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 5, 2007)

FRIGGIN WICKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 5, 2007)

Footies!

So tell us your setup... got a Wacom tablet?


----------



## Issac (Apr 5, 2007)

My setup:
An ok computer,
a big microsoft mouse,
a wacom tablet ("pen partner size: A6") from.. ~95 something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (oldie)

and yeah, that's it... oh... and Ctrl-Z 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my best friend!


----------



## Harsky (Apr 5, 2007)

Off topic but I feel like tracing on my new laptop which has touchscreen support. But it comes with a pen with no buttons on it. Can I still do any decent tracing with it or should I invest in a cheap wacom tablet?


----------



## Issac (Apr 5, 2007)

@ harsky: I think it'd be perfect for tracing.... 
I mean, I barely use the buttons.... the only advantage is the sensitivity (harder press, thicker lines)...

though, its a nice feat to erace with the other end of the pen but... i think it's easier to do it with touchscreen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
Updated, see above!


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 5, 2007)

insane ur fast and talented!


----------



## Issac (Apr 6, 2007)

I bet there are billions of people out there more talented than me, and faster too...


anyway, i enjoy it!


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 8, 2007)

if I ever make an album (which will never ever happen but if it did) Your trace will be my album cover!XD


----------



## Issac (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey, sure you'd make an album!

I think EVERYONE who has dreams to make an album, should! (I will, when I got the time and written a few songs more).

ok... atleast EVERYONE with some good reasons... (I can't stand the 60+ minute techno tracks being released all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Issac (Apr 14, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## Jax (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Apr 8 2007 said:


> if I ever make an album (which will never ever happen but if it did) Your trace will be my album cover!XD



Talking away
I don't know what I'm to say
I'll say it anyway
today's another day to find you
Shying away
I'll be coming for you love O.K.


Take on me
Take me on
I'll be gone
in a day or two


----------



## Issac (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mehdi @ Apr 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > if I ever make an album (which will never ever happen but if it did) Your trace will be my album cover!XD
> ...



yes that's a-ha's "Take on me"


----------



## Issac (Apr 14, 2007)

Updated.. and If I might be rude, I'd say it looks good... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's better than anything I've made before at least


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 14, 2007)

its friggin amazing


----------



## Issac (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you want the details, I mean, like the foldings on your shorts and t-shirt (like i've done) or without?

and do you want the superman logo or should I leave it out?


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 14, 2007)

no foldings and no S.

would look sweeter I think.. Im not sure. Ur the artist


----------



## Issac (Apr 14, 2007)

well.. it'd look like this... compare and see what you think:


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 14, 2007)

keep it  and also do the S then


----------



## Issac (Apr 14, 2007)

okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's your call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, and I could ALWAYS go back and edit... no big deal


----------



## nileyg (Apr 19, 2007)

Thats awsome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




have you gotten any further?


----------



## Issac (May 3, 2007)

No I havn't got time to go further yet. 
I've been busy with THISTHIS for a while...I'll actually start on this right away


----------

